# Trolling for Rockfish



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

How far back do you guys set yer Stretch 25's and the like for Stripers? Also have some pet spoons, bunker spoons, bucktails, umbrella rigs, etc. Any other tips are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Haven't dealt with them in the bay in quite a while*

Wire line used to be the ticket when nothing else was working. I prefered casting,regaurdless of catching or not catching... Ya got them Ma Hat's ready,Adam??


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

try askin on tidalfish .com there the experts


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Rigged and ready! Id prefer castin to em too, but you know how it goes.


----------



## Fish Hawk (Dec 7, 2001)

Stretch 25's and all diving plugs need around 150 foot of line out to run the maximum depth. Remember this is with 20lbs test most of the time. The higher the line test the shorter in will dive. I like to put some weight in front of my plugs. I put a 4 to 9 oz weight in front of the plug about 10 feet. This will make the plug dive at over the maximum depth and remember more line out, does not make the bait run deeper. This is the way I trolled for big rock off the Outer Banks coast. We got 10 today around Oregon Inlet trolling. The biggest was 30 lbs.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

pm me an i'll give you my #'s and tell you my thoughts


----------

